# Ensuring the sale of premium quality products



## MrDeedz (10/8/17)

@ our Hosts and Admins Thank you for all your efforts.. Im sure this is going to be EPIC! Apologies if I AM ALWAYS The one to be a sour plum but what Controls do we have in place to ensure that our awesome Vendors are only selling premium quality products. Mainly Cotton, Batteries Juice and not fake.
I guess this where the TRUST plays a huge part with ecigssa hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

Am creating this thread to house a post that @MrDeedz asked in the VapeCon 2017 Specials thread.

Am going to move it here (it will appear above this one)

Then I will answer it below

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> @ our Hosts and Admins Thank you for all your efforts.. Im sure this is going to be EPIC! Apologies if I AM ALWAYS The one to be a sour plum but what Controls do we have in place to ensure that our awesome Vendors are only selling premium quality products. Mainly Cotton, Batteries Juice and not fake.
> I guess this where the TRUST plays a huge part with ecigssa hey



Thanks for the question @MrDeedz

Have moved this out of the VapeCon 2017 specials thread and into a newly created thread in the "Who has stock" subforum in case vendors want to take part.

Firstly, you are welcome and let me say that the team has put in a LOT of work to get us to this point with VapeCon 2017. And you are right, it is going to be EPIC! You shall see 

Regarding what controls do we have in place to ensure that vendors are only selling premium quality products and not fake.

Well, let's just say from the outset that ECIGSSA is not an official accreditation body of any kind. And we do not make any claims that the vendors on the forum have had their businesses and products put through any formal testing or similar type of process.

However, we do take a fair amount of time in assessing vendors carefully before they are signed up as supporting vendors. We try assess various things in this process. Most of the time we get it right and sometimes there are a few exceptions - but after having done this for a few years, we do get better at it 

That's the first part.

Next is the community. All the members, such as yourself. This is a very important part. Nothing more powerful than observing how a vendor interacts within a community of passionate vapers that share a common goal. More importantly, how a vendor behaves over time. 1 year, 2 years and more... And especially when things go wrong and the "chips are down". One can quickly see who are the vendors that are not in it for the right reasons or are not in it for the longer term.

Now onto VapeCon 2017...

The majority of exhibitors at VapeCon 2017 are supporting vendors here. So we know them pretty well. And many of them have been here for a number of years. We have met and interacted with many of them on several occasions at past VapeCon events and VapeMeets. Those vendors are here to stay and here for the right reasons.

We think that the exhibitors at VapeCon are amongst the finest vaping vendors in South Africa. We highly doubt any of them would come to VapeCon and intentionally sell sub-standard or fake products. If they do, please let us know 

While we cannot _guarantee _that won't happen, we like to think that the exhibiting vendors at VapeCon have gone through quite a process over the past to get to this point.

The commitment and effort shown thus far by the VapeCon exhibitors has been nothing but exemplary. So I can confidently say we are in for a big treat on the 26th of August.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## MrDeedz (11/8/17)

Wow now that's what you call a professional ethical response. I now know who wrote Obama's speeches... hes name is Silver 
Thank you oh wise one! 

& Together...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

